# New betta!



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

Yesterday, I was at Petco comparing some prices when I came across this beautiful yellow delta tail betta. I resisted my urge to buy him and left the store. I couldn't stop thinking about him all night, so I decided to set up an extra one gallon I had laying around and the next day I went out and bought him. I was so glad that no one got him before me. He seems to be enjoying his new home even though one gallon isn't too big. Unfortunately, this is all I have room for, but hey, one gallon and filtered is better than a cup.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!
I am probably going to get somemore bettas for my birthday, Petsmart etended their $2 off sale till Jan. 29th. Its hard to resist some of them. I will be taking a flashlight with me so I can see their color better, The other day it was to dark to see.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!!


----------



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you both! I saw the sale on bettas at Petsmart, but I really wanted this guy at Petco. He was worth more than the 8 bucks I spent on him. :3


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice fish, good looking!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I like that betta, it almost blends in with that pot!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hes lovely!

A word of caution on that pot.On the bottom,where the hole is,please either drill it big enough for him to fit through or use fishing line and craft canvas to cover it.May not seem like a big deal but i lost a lady that thought she could swim through one,when she stuck her head in.SHe got wedged in there,and i didnt realize it until the next day.


----------

